# McKinnie Arrested...



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Another fine Miami product...

http://www.sportsline.com/nfl/story/10665729


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The NFL and the teams need to start getting strict on what players do in the off season. Heavy fines, suspensions, and community service. This thing with the professional athletes getting into trouble with the law is really starting to bug me. They are role models to kids and what are they showing they when they are getting arrested? I know, if you don't want you kids to see that stuff don't let them watch tv, but to me thats not the point. They need to get their a$$ kicked, and need to be shown how to act like professionals.

Sorry about the rant, but hearing about these people getting into trouble is getting old.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

taddy1340 said:


> Another fine Miami product...
> 
> http://www.sportsline.com/nfl/story/10665729


Yeah......Miami.....University of Criminals.


----------

